# Are these pedals worth anything?



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Forgive me if this thread is misplaced, but I felt the manufacturer's forum appropriate.

I found these pedals for sale at a thrift store. I didn't buy them because I hate speculating values, but they are in fantastic condition, likely new, unused. Still in the box, complete with two sets of cleats, mounting hardware and instructions.

Should I go snatch them up (with resale in mind), or are they not even worth my time?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Look #PP65 1984
France
The first commercially successful clipless pedal. Introduced the first widely accepted (three-hole) cleat mounting standard.

probably to someone doing a period correct build


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah yes i remember these, no float and soo deep that they hit the ground on corners,
i was hoping they had all been skipped! oh an they weighed a ton!
i still have them tucked away over at my Mums!


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I loved those pedals until I needed knee surgery in '87.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah buy them ..they would be hot on a late 80s retro bike , but nowhere near as good as modern pedals


----------



## ave (Dec 26, 2008)

It should work with red cleats, and you get your float.


----------

